# Góc thư giãn > Góc nhiếp ảnh >  Buổi sáng rảnh rồi sinh nông nổi.

## khach274

Rảnh rỗi sinh nông nổi chụp ảnh cô con gái thứ hai nhưng nhất định không chịu làm người mẫu PG cho bố.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## CKD

Bé này có năng khiếu bẩm sinh đây.. từ bé đã đam mê máy móc rồi (không thành nhìn nhà nhiếp ảnh mà chỉ nhìn máy thôi)
Hay bé thấy máy đẹp hơn BỐ nhỉ hehe.

----------


## khach274

Máy thì vừa mới lại vừa đẹp hơn bố rồi.
Nhưng cái chính là cháu đang kiểm tra máy giúp cho bố đó bác ạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

Cái máy nhìn đơn giản và hiệu quả dễ sợ..... anh em khó lòng theo kịp mấy anh TQ. Lần trước thấy video của bác post lên thegioicnc nhìn mà chóng mặt , chạy nhanh kinh hồn, step mà bác thực hiện chế độ gia công tối ưu ghê..... khâm phục.

----------


## khach274

Dạ cảm ơn bác đã khen.
Cho em xin đính chính là máy của anh em MIỀN BẮC không phải máy của TQ.

Đương nhiên vật tư thì của TQ rồi khỏi phải bàn.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## khach274

Thêm 1 bức ảnh nữa, có gạch đá gì thì em cũng đã đội mũ bảo hiểm rồi ạ.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

bác chơi tấm hình này không gạch đá cũng không được, máy này anh em miền bắc làm thì quá OK rồi.
-----Kiểu bắt spindle này thấy nguy hiểm quá , chỉ được cái tiện, tiết kiệm, nhưng nguy hiểm....... việc rung trong gia công là có, khi đó ốc xài thời gian, xiết ra vào nó sẽ trơn hơn nên việc ốc bị tuôn trong gia công không phải là không có.... ít nhất phải có con tán clock lại chứ bác ( chơi tán cánh chuồn xiết tay cho lẹ ). Thứ 2, ông nào xiết mạnh nó để lại lổ lõm tren thân spindle này à, em nghĩ bác nên suy nghĩ cái gì đó kẹp lại nó vẫn hơn... còn không bác phải cho lớp đệm nhôm hay đồng thau chen vào giữa , chứ không thôi móp thiệt à, anh em mình hiểu chứ công nhân người ta không hiểu siết chặt quá thì cũng có nhiều điều có thể xay ra trong spindle.

----------

biết tuốt, khach274

----------


## khach274

Cái đó thực tế quá trình vận hành đã có kết quả rồi bác ạ.

Em thấy ưng nhất cái đó. *Rất nhẹ nhàng, rất chắc* (em bé cũng làm việc được). Chỉ duy nhất tạo ra những nốt hằn trên Spindler không ảnh hưởng gì cả.
Nói chung nhiều ưu điểm lắm nhưng kể ra thì các bác lại cười thì chết.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## biết tuốt

em nhìn cũng thấy ghê ghê

----------


## Nam CNC

Nhìn hình thì mình lo sợ thôi, nhưng cơ cấu này đã được chứng thực bằng thực nghiệm qua một thời gian dài rồi thì quá ok, trong quá trình gia công chỉ sợ tuôn ren thôi, nếu không có thì quá hay, cũng là thêm một kinh nghiệm cho nhiều anh em đây học hỏi, nó tiết kiệm biết bao nhiêu thời gian và tiền bạc, đồng thời việc bảo hành và thao tác là quá tiện lợi. 

      bầu cho bác 1 phiếu cải tiến hữu ích !!! hehehe

----------


## phuong786

Nếu là mình thì chỉ dùng 1 con bùlon + đai ốc chống tuột gai + miếng đệm như ý của bác namcnc

----------


## khach274

3 cái để dùng cho 3 năm bác ạ. Còn chỉ cần dùng 1 con là đủ.

----------


## culitruong

Cụm z vẽ thêm 2 con mắt với cái miệng nhìn y như trong phim robocop luôn

----------

